# recommend work boots



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I just got Wolverine the new model Vibram boots 6" and I gotta tell you, that is the most comfortable anti-fatigue work shoe I ever wore. Been doing a deck, backyard is uneven surface, up and down all day, and I don't feel them on... not to mention this boots slip proof, oil resistant, waterproof,insulated,shock proof, heat proof and the best part, they worth every penny. :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

go bengals!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I was hesitant at first when looking at work boots and how expensive they could be. But your feet are very important. The design and quality of product is why they cost so much. It isn't like designed blue jeans where you are paying for a name tag. Red Wing puts our a product that will save your feet, legs, knees, back and body. Work boots are not something you simply throw on because you don't want to get you good shoes dirty.

You can pay $60-80 on a pair of work boots. They may even "last" a few years, but you will not be as happy or comfortable. Don't forget waterproofing and thermal insulating. I have had "waterproof" boots that I bought for under $100 and the were far from waterPROOF. The other day I had cement on them from pouring piers. I took the hose, sprayed them off up to the top laces and not a drop made it in my boots. This winter when everyone else's toes are falling off, mine will be nice and toasty!

As far as combat boots, it's not a bad way to go, however you have to remember comfort, posture and several other key factors are not the first thing on the military's mind. Plus most are not insulated and are vented to help dry out your feet when you are sloshing wet areas.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

My old man wore his desert boots from the gulf war when he was framing for a while, if memory serves. Don't know if it was because they were comfortable or because of finances. I wore Redwings and Wolverines for years, both good. Good boots are worth a couple of bills. 

I wear Ariat cowboy work boots. They are made to be worn by people working on hard slabs all day, they look good and are durable. I just wore a pair fighting a big wild fire and the fire ruined the leather but didn't burn the soles. Went up a couple of points when my buddy's were changing boots out because the soles melted and mine lasted all 5 days.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

2nd what Jaw said. Wolverines were the last ones I owned. Had them for years. They (the model that I had) couldn't be resoled so they went in the garbage. I made sure that when I bought a new pair I got some that could be resoled.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Red wings are expensive but last much longer in my experience than cheaper boots such as timberlands. I have two pairs of red wings and don't plan on ever buying a different brand. Plus they're made in the USA


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

i bought a pair of dewalts about 6 weeks back they are already falling to pieces never again


----------



## woorki (Oct 12, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> As far as combat boots, it's not a bad way to go, however you have to remember comfort, posture and several other key factors are not the first thing on the military's mind. Plus most are not insulated and are vented to help dry out your feet when you are sloshing wet areas.


Yeah, I'm thinking of getting a pair of Altbergs shipped to me from Amazon UK. I don't need insulation though since I'm here in Hawai'i.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

woorki said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking of getting a pair of Altbergs shipped to me from Amazon UK. I don't need insulation though since I'm here in Hawai'i.


Don't get me wrong, I own a pair of Bosnia boots that I wear in the winter. They just aren't designed the greatest for posture and fatigue. The Altbergs are some nice boots though. But you may be spending as much as a good pair of American Red Wings. Just saying.


----------



## woorki (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, I don't mind the price too much in the case of combat boots for the primary reason that I will be able to use them in (almost) ANY situation I can think of. The salesperson I spoke with at the Red Wings store said that top-of-the-line construction boots are not versatile like combat boots are. But as you mentioned, they're not necessarily the best for comfort or posture. I am going to call the Altberg office long-distance on Monday and try to ascertain which Altberg boot will be the absolute toughest, most versatile boot that I can purchase that has soles that can be resoled.


----------



## azlandshaper (Sep 30, 2011)

Buy red wing. Im wearing them now. Have been for the last 14 hrs. and the last 14 mos before that. You wont be sorry.


----------



## Repairman615 (Jan 10, 2011)

I wore wolverines for about 10yrs, very good and oil resistant.

My last two were Rocky brand. about 150 and I like them better than the wolves.

I am due for another pair, soon I will pick up another pair of the Rockys :clap:

Waterproof, good traction, steel toe, comfy and they look good.


----------



## Blackhammer (Mar 2, 2008)

What wolverines are you guys buying? I have to get a new pair every 6 months. Doesnt matter what style? Water proof? No. Leather is cracked and falling apart in 4 months I just stretch to 6. Soles are completely gone.


----------



## fortis (Aug 28, 2011)

I wear Keen hiking boots, I don't need a steel toe and i love these boots.


----------



## woorki (Oct 12, 2011)

**Update** 

#1. 
Just to let you all know, I went with the Lowa Mega Camp boots. I was able to pick them up for $286. 
http://www.lowaboots.com/catalog/ShowBoot.cfm?StockNum=2117800999&Category=8&Type=M

I only got the boots though and now I am wondering what stuff I'll need to keep them in tip-top shape throughout their lifetime. When I was at the Red Wing store, the rep recommended that I purchase some type of coating to apply to the boots to protect them. Any type of products that you all recommend? (essentials and worthwhile extras) 

These are some of the things that I've been reading about: 
http://www.tufftoeworkboots.com/index.php?main_page=about
http://www.lowaboots.com/catalog/catalog.cfm?Category=13 <- (I was considering the Leather conditioner and the waterproofing spray... Your thoughts?) 
http://www.kgsbootguard.com/ <- (considering the boot guard and the laces... Your thoughts?) 
http://www.amazon.com/Woodlore-Adju...=sr_1_9?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1320631338&sr=1-9


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I picked up some Mink oil for mine, but they are brown leather that is not polished. So I am not sure what to tell ya!


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

fortis said:


> I wear Keen hiking boots, I don't need a steel toe and i love these boots.


Me too, until I found out that Keen also now makes construction footwear.

http://www.keenfootwear.com/us/en/utility/industrial

I just ordered a new pair to try out.

I've been wearing the Keen Targhee II Mid's for three pairs now and they are great. The only issue I have is that the soles are made for hiking, so walking on asphalt or around job sites (ie not dirt trails) tends to wear the soles quickly.

Keen has AMAZING customer service. I have "returned" two pair for "defects" now and every time, they don't take the "defective" pair back and issue an immediate full price credit for new boots on their website (ie Craftsman tape measures). 

They are comfortable, perform exceptionally, and are light.


----------



## Repairman615 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just bought a pair of the rocky mobilite's. :clap:

Only problem is I am doing alot of painting now and have not even wore them yet. :blink:

The funniest thing is when I set the new next to the old boot. They are the exact same model, yet the old looks much smaller and, well, nasty. 

The only thing I need for the new ones are about 5 sets of laces and I will see ya in three years.

I hope the pic comes through. I have not attached a pic here yet.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I just got the keen boats too. They feel real comfy and wide too


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Greg Di said:


> Me too, until I found out that Keen also now makes construction footwear.
> 
> http://www.keenfootwear.com/us/en/utility/industrial
> 
> ...


Hmmm these do look kinda nice...

I'm not into the bulky workboots and I don't like boots with a "heel"


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

This is my current boot after almost 1 year. (just scrubbed them off in the sink). 

I had timberland pros for a year but they were heavy and uncomfortable so I canned them and got my current ones. They are the best and most comfortable workboots I have had yet. 

Dakota Workboots.








great boots.

Although, I do want to switch to a less bulky, lighter and more roofer or sneaker-like boot in the future.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

woorki said:


> **Update**
> 
> #1.
> Just to let you all know, I went with the Lowa Mega Camp boots. I was able to pick them up for $286.
> ...


You should use Gregor Chemie cream as used by the German Army and the only thing reccomended for use with my Haix hunting and work boots. Oils cause leather to weaken and rot.


----------



## woorki (Oct 12, 2011)

chewy said:


> You should use Gregor Chemie cream as used by the German Army


How do you know that for sure? I'm not saying you're incorrect because I do believe you but I decided to ultimately purchase the Lowa Mega Camp boots because on another forum I cross-posted this inquiry to, another user told me the exact same thing about the Lowa boots I bought. I looked everywhere online and I can't find anything that says the German army or special forces use the Lowa Mega Camp boots or that they use the Gregor Chemie cream you suggested above. I'm just wondering if you could provide a source before I go ahead and purchase it.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

woorki said:


> How do you know that for sure? I'm not saying you're incorrect because I do believe you but I decided to ultimately purchase the Lowa Mega Camp boots because on another forum I cross-posted this inquiry to, another user told me the exact same thing about the Lowa boots I bought. I looked everywhere online and I can't find anything that says the German army or special forces use the Lowa Mega Camp boots or that they use the Gregor Chemie cream you suggested above. I'm just wondering if you could provide a source before I go ahead and purchase it.


I'm on my smart phone but if you google "haix ezdirect" there is some literature on it I think. I use it myself and it is good. I wear the B3SU Worker at work and the Nebraska and both have held up well using Gregor Chemie, though I don't know how they would last without.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Thorogood workwear, union made in the USA.


----------



## arodsd (Nov 7, 2011)

I have worn Danners, Red Wing and Timberlands, but the last couple of Timberlands fell apart so easily I decided to look for boots made is the USA. That’s when I found Thorogood Boots, good price $139 compared to Redwings and Danners. I highly recommend Thorogoods due to there excellent quality and durability.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Ecco makes great boots as well. They are very comfortable but expensive


----------



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

C.StichCon said:


> I usually wear either Red Wing or Timberland Pro boots depending on the job and both have been great.
> I was recently on a job and tore the sole off of my timberlands and needed to get something quick (out of town).
> I picked up a pair of Doc Marten Ironbridge boots and must say I am pretty pleased with them. They broke in pretty quick and are amazingly comfortable (for a steel toe work boot). http://www.zappos.com/dr-martens-ironbridge-ns-teak The steel toe is roomy enough not to be uncomfortable as well. I can not speak to long term performance yet but so far so good.


Haha, do you have a pink and blue Mohawk and a swastika tattoo to go with your doc martens?? Lol just kidding dude.

I've been wearing the magnum precision lite composite toe 6" water oil resistant and insulated too, they're bad ass but I think im gonna get some caterpillar low top work shoes also because the 6" with the hardtoe are killing me when I do work on my knees for long periods of time


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

arodsd said:


> I have worn Danners, Red Wing and Timberlands, but the last couple of Timberlands fell apart so easily I decided to look for boots made is the USA. That’s when I found Thorogood Boots, good price $139 compared to Redwings and Danners. I highly recommend Thorogoods due to there excellent quality and durability.


 I roofed in and wore the thorogood roofers boots every day for 20 plus years- they ARE well made and extremely durable.

they are also horribly unconfortable.
I have since switched to a couple different styles of Redwings which are USA made, extremely well made AND have the added advantage in being available in a "B" width, in addition to other sizes!
AHHHHH, yes, the joy of shoes and boots which actually FIT !!!!!!!
Stephen


----------



## SPCarpentry (Feb 12, 2007)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Thorogood workwear, union made in the USA.


AWESOME Boots!!!! Here's the model I have. They are the most comfortable boots I have worn. Once a week or when they get beat up, I rub some boot oil on them and they look good as new. The price is good too. If you know your size you can buy them direct with free shipping. :thumbsup:

http://www.thorogoodfootwear.com/p-T-814-4550.html


----------



## SPCarpentry (Feb 12, 2007)

Stephen H said:


> I roofed in and wore the thorogood roofers boots every day for 20 plus years- they ARE well made and extremely durable.
> 
> they are also horribly unconfortable.
> I have since switched to a couple different styles of Redwings which are USA made, extremely well made AND have the added advantage in being available in a "B" width, in addition to other sizes!
> ...


Thorogood Boots do come in several widths. I know mine do. Although I don't know if I would wear them roofing.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Red wings love them. Have the new sneaker boot with aluminum toe.


Still loving those redwings. The new lighter boot makes an amazing difference when you are up and down and all over every single day.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

SPCarpentry said:


> AWESOME Boots!!!! Here's the model I have. They are the most comfortable boots I have worn. Once a week or when they get beat up, I rub some boot oil on them and they look good as new. The price is good too. If you know your size you can buy them direct with free shipping. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.thorogoodfootwear.com/p-T-814-4550.html


You had me at made in the USA and lost me at UNION made.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

I have been wearing Merrell Continuum hiking boots. They are sneaker-like but have gore-tex lining making them 100% waterproof. They tend to get worn out after a year or so, but at around $100, I don't worry about it too much.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Dec 18, 2011)

*Thats easy!*



woorki said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a part time job working at a gardening center and my old work boots are done in. I was wondering if you all could recommend a good pair of work boots for me. The conditions that I work in are:
> 
> ...




You've probably already bought your boots by now, but I can give you a great recommendation for the future.

I have long believed Timberland to be overpriced and vastly over rated.

I work in Landscape design in the warmer months, and light carpentry and painting in winter, but I also do some snow removal.

I do a good bit of backpacking as well, especially in winter, in the mountains, so a good waterproof, insulated outdoor boot is a must.

I have been buying "Rocky" boots for about 23 years now. I'm wearing a pair right now in fact. They seem to last longer than any brand of boots I've ever owned, and most of their styles that I've bought have been extremely comfortable as well.

They are slightly expensive, but not nearly as expensive as some brands of boots that aren't as good. 

They make many, many different styles and types of boots for different purposes, and they have the US military contract and were providing Summer and Winter desert combat boots for the US military. 

You can buy Rocky's for between about $79- $100 - $120- $150


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

killertoiletspider said:


> thorogood workwear, union made in the usa.


++1


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You had me at made in the USA and lost me at UNION made.


they are not overpriced, so they must not be raped by their union like danner.


----------



## Lugnut (Jan 17, 2009)

Another vote for Red Wings. I like the 402 model. Been through a lot of different boots over the years and Red Wings last the longest for me.

This pair is three years old, longest I've ever gotten out of any work boot. They were replaced a year ago but I still wear them to jobs where appearance is not important.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You had me at made in the USA and lost me at UNION made.


Attitudes like this are the reason that middle class is a shrinking percentage in this country, and it is shrinking at a very rapid pace.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

jhark123 said:


> they are not overpriced, so they must not be raped by their union like danner.


Overpriced has nothing to do with my opposition to unions. But that is for another thread.:thumbup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Attitudes like this are the reason that middle class is a shrinking percentage in this country, and it is shrinking at a very rapid pace.


Tell Detroit that.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Well I just checked my boots to see what type they were and guess what made in china. I used to love those boots...


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Tell Detroit that.


The UAW was the least of Detroit's problems.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> The UAW was the least of Detroit's problems.


If you say so...but I am not going to argue Unions and hijack this thread. Move on please.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> If you say so...but I am not going to argue Unions and hijack this thread. Move on please.


You toss out an opinion on unions, and then claim you don't want to hijack the thread? Then why make the statement in the first place?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> You toss out an opinion on unions, and then claim you don't want to hijack the thread? Then why make the statement in the first place?


There is a difference between making a comment and hijacking a thread. Like I said it's for a different thread. If you want to argue it, start a thread, don't hijack this one.

The biggest reason is not to get too deep into P&R discussion on an open forum thread. Keep in the basement.

Now, enough on the subject. Learn how to let things go and move on. :thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Now, enough on the subject. Learn how to let things go and move on.


Perhaps you should learn not to make statements you are not willing to debate, or that are not appropriate to the forum you are posting them in.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Perhaps you should learn not to make statements you are not willing to debate, or that are not appropriate to the forum you are posting them in.


Nah...:thumbsup: Just can't let it go can ya? Or start a new thread?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nah...:thumbsup: Just can't let it go can ya? Or start a new thread?


I can let it go easy enough, but playing poke the hypocrite is fun. I love people that throw out baseless random statements and then make excuses on why they are not fit for discussion.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Boys, You don't want to go see the Principle now do you?

Move on


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Timberland Pro "Powerwelt Wellington"

Pros:
Light weight for a big boot
Great traction on almost any terrain
Highly resistant to abrasion
Very comfortable, lot's of room for a foot + an insert
Steel toe & water PROOF.

Cons:
PITA to remove until they're finally broken in, even w/ the heel glide surface.
They retain a-lot of that "footy moisture"  (I guess that depends on the foot)

To bad Iron Age went out of business.


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


>


:lol:


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Dec 18, 2011)

woorki said:


> **Update**
> 
> #1.
> Just to let you all know, I went with the Lowa Mega Camp boots. I was able to pick them up for $286.
> ...




I thought you were in need of boots to wear while working outdoors in a garden center in a tropical climate?

Those very high priced Lowa Mega Camp boots are for dry climates.

Should've bought a pair of Rocky's.......


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I've got some W I D E stinkin feet:blink: I'm always on the look out for some good hiking type high top in the 5E-6E:whistling11 to 12:blink:


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

woorki said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a part time job working at a gardening center ....The conditions that I work in are:
> 
> ...


A $350+, _non_-steel toe pair of boots to tear up & grime down, at a _part-time_ job :blink:.....congrats


----------



## annstar (Aug 9, 2011)

Has been and always will be Timberland Pros. We recommend them to all of our staff and we find they actually hold out quite well. Although am intrigued to find out more about these Red Wings now!?


----------



## 20 and Out (Apr 11, 2010)

I had Timberland Pros and they were not very good. They were steel toe. After 1 day installing baseboard, the steel was shining right through. I am wearing composite toe boots made by Converse. They are the most comfortable boot I have ever worn.


----------

